# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework > سوال: واژه های رایج در تکنولوژی های نرم افزاری و زبان برنامه نویسی تحت دات نت

## mosini

راستش می خواستم به سوال های زیر که برام مبهم هستن جواب دقیق و ساده داده بشه.خواهشا اگه از جوابتون مطمئن هستید اینجا بیان کنید:
1.واژه "تکنولوژی" که اینا میگن مثلا میگن تکنولوژی asp.net منظورشون چیه؟
2.component چیه؟
3...net چیه؟
4.visual studio چیه و چه ارتباطی با دات نت داره و .net framework چیه و اون چه ربطی به دات نت و VS داره؟
فعلا اینا رو جواب بدین تا بعدیهاش.واقعا jargon هستن اینا.

----------


## Parham.D

دوست عزيز سوالات شما بسيار ساده و عمومي هستند كه بدون شك با جستجو در سايت و يا در گوگل ميتوانيد به پاسخهاي دقيق و صحيح برسيد. جواب دقيق و كامل به سوالات شما كمي وقت گير است در حالي كه از قبل وجود دارد.

----------


## ayub_coder

بهتر بود یه سرچی توی گوگل میزدی

http://www.google.com/search?hl=fa&q...8%AA%D8%9F&lr=

http://www.google.com/search?hl=fa&q...8%AA%D8%9F&lr=

http://www.google.com/search?hl=fa&q...8%AA%D8%9F&lr=

http://www.google.com/search?hl=fa&q...8%AA%D8%9F&lr=


 :خیلی عصبانی:

----------

